# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  RoIsa Reef II

## Roberto Isidoro

Boas Tardes.  :Olá:   :Olá:  

Aquário: 120 Comp x 50 Alt x 60 Larg

Sump: 90 Comp x 50 Alt x 50 Larg

Escumador: Deltec APF 600

Bombas de reposição: SP3000 Niveaumat

Osmose: 5 Estágios.

Reactor de Cálcio e kalk "DIY"

CO2: 10kg

Controlador: 1 PH-203

Aquecimento: 200W da Rena + 150W no Inverno

Bomba de circulação: MP40W + UPS 

Bomba de retorno: Eheim 1260 2400L/H

Areia: 30Kg Nature’s Ocean

Iluminação T5: 6x54W

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva Roberto,

Parece que já temos aquário novo, agora é montar esse sistema sem pressas. Com o equipamento que tens, podes fazer ai um aquário de sucusso.

abraço

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

E verdade mesmo  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Algumas mudanças





Neste momento tenho 2 lâmpadas ligadas com 7 horas diários.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Algumas mudanças
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neste momento tenho 2 lâmpadas ligadas com 7 horas diários.


Olá Roberto

Acho esse layout muito interessante, gostei mesmo, em relação ao fotoperiodo, em virtude de nao teres ainda os vivos lá dentro, penso que poderia ser reduzido para 4 horas.
Em relação ao equipamento, continuo a achar que esse escumador é mesmo muito curto para o teu aquário, penso que deverias pensdar em fazer um upgrade ao mesmo, é só a minha opinião, de todo quero que penses que esteja a criticar de formas negativa o teu escumador.
Boa sorte para esse teu novo projecto.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Tem um _Rodathis_, uns _Actinidiscos_ e, salvo erro, uma _Sinularia dura_. Por isso, mantém as 7 horas. Esses corais são, essencialmente, fotossintéticos.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

O que acham da combinação das lâmpadas?

4 x  Aquablue Spezial 54w 
2 x  Blue Plus 54w

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> O que acham da combinação das lâmpadas?





> Iluminação T5: 6x54W ; "4 Aquablue Spezial 54w + 2 Blue Plus 54w" ""Ainda para comprar""


Está bem assim. Contudo, há quem configure, juntamente com essas lâmpadas, uma pro-color da ATI. É uma questão de gosto. Mas, se vais meter sps e lps, aconselhava-te a colocar, pelo menos, mais duas lâmpadas. Ficavas com 432 watts, bem avantajado para os 360 litros do teu aquário.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Aqui esta  algumas fotos da Sump 









Se alguma coisa estar errado  comentam  :SbOk:  :SbOk: 

O Algodão que esta na foto vai sair em breve.  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

está fixe :Pracima: 
e no aquário já puseste mais alguma coisa?

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> está fixe
> e no aquário já puseste mais alguma coisa?



Ja esta todo a funcionar  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Tá tudo a correr bem?
Podias por umas fotos para o pessoal vêr.
um abraço

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> Tá tudo a correr bem?
> Podias por umas fotos para o pessoal vêr.
> um abraço


Luís neste momento o aquario esta todo bem.
As fotos ainda tenho que as tirar, uma dia destes coloco mais.
 :SbOk:  :SbOk:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Boas 

Com uma actualização de mais duas lâmpadas 8X54W com ligação das 15h00 ate as 23h00, mais 3 ventoinhas de 220V para o arrefecimento do aquario, que neste momento encontra-se entre 25º a 27º. O reactor de cálcio todos os dias das 10h00 ate as 22h00 e o reactor de Kalk das 22h00 ate as 13h00.













ainda mais .....

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Tou a gostar do teu aquario Roberto
Vou acompanhar a evuloçao do aquario.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

A iluminação do refugio esta a ser alimentado com uma tira de 30cm de leds de cor branco cristal com transformador de 12V, mas que ainda falta por mais uma ao duas tiras.

A sua montagem:








Alguns comentários são bem-vindos  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva Roberto,

Já vi que estas no bom caminho, o aquário esta a ficar cada vez melhor

abraço

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Sim sr. cada vez melhor :tutasla:  :tutasla:  :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

  Para a semana vou ver isso ao vivo :SbOk:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Obrigado pessoal  :Vitoria:  :Vitoria: 

Estão sempre bem-vindos a vir a minha casa.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Boas pessoal

Minha calha DIY de T5 de 8x54W da ATI:
Aqui algumas fotos dele:





Aproveitei o máximo de material da antiga calha DIY.
Por cima esta todas as ligações das bombas SUNSUN como ventoinhas e lâmpadas, para que não tenha confusão na sump.




 :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Com uma mudança de residência venho publicar algumas fotos.






















Ate a próxima  :SbOk:

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Olá Roberto, depois dessa mudança o layout ficou igual ( fixe ) ,  :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Muito porreiro o teu aquario...Parabens.
Esperamos novas fotos.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> Olá Roberto, depois dessa mudança o layout ficou igual ( fixe ) ,


Obrigado Luís :SbOk: , tens que vir aqui ver ao vivo. 
E verdade tive sorte em por igual ao anterior  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: .

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> Muito porreiro o teu aquario...Parabens.
> Esperamos novas fotos.


Obrigado Ricardo  :SbOk: .
Com o tempo vai tendo algumas fotos actualizadas e algumas novidades, mas ate la vamos ver isso.  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Roberto


Tambem gostei bastante do layout, está muito bem conseguido.

No entanto, tem muita atenção á propagação de xénias no teu aquário, já vi vários aquários onde as xénias tomaram o controlo, matando todos os restantes corais (tapam a luz e crescem sobre eles), e depois elimina-las por completo torna-se uma tarefa quase impossivel.

Cps!
Gil

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> Boas Roberto
> 
> 
> Tambem gostei bastante do layout, está muito bem conseguido.
> 
> No entanto, tem muita atenção á propagação de xénias no teu aquário, já vi vários aquários onde as xénias tomaram o controlo, matando todos os restantes corais (tapam a luz e crescem sobre eles), e depois elimina-las por completo torna-se uma tarefa quase impossivel.
> 
> Cps!
> Gil


Obrigado Gil
E mesmo verdade tirei as xenias sobre os corais moles e boom crescimento de loucos.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Algumas fotos frescas para divulgar:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Com alguns problemas de algas castanhas no aquário, que neste momento esta a ser tratado sobre o efeito de trocas semanas de 35L e aumento de circulação para 20.000L\H e adesão de Carvão activo.
E escumador ligado 24H por dia e ozonizador também. Claro consoante o ORP, que esta neste momento a 430.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Oi Roberto e então essas algas, já estão controladas?
Novidades dele há?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> Oi Roberto e então essas algas, já estão controladas?
> Novidades dele há?


Boas Anthony

Sobre os cianos, já esta controlado, agora só falta as verde.
Sim e verdade, tenho algumas novidades.
Depois coloco fotos  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

A algum tempo que não ponho fotos do meu bicho.
Aqui vai algumas delas:

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Roberto tá melhor , já conseguiste acabar com as algas castanhas todas ou ainda tens algumas? :Pracima:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> Roberto tá melhor , já conseguiste acabar com as algas castanhas todas ou ainda tens algumas?


Ola Luis.
Ainda tenho algumas verdes e castanhas, mas agora com o ouriço e um rápido.
E o teu como esta??

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

O meu está bom , tens que passar por aqui. :Pracima:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Roberto, o aquário tá a ficar espectacular  :SbOk: 

Já agora, poderias indicar a lista dos peixes? Aquele amarelinho, será um _wrasse_, daqueles que bica parasitas, o areão e limpa bem o território? Não tem tendado o _bungee jumping_?  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> Boas Roberto, o aquário tá a ficar espectacular 
> 
> Já agora, poderias indicar a lista dos peixes? Aquele amarelinho, será um _wrasse_, daqueles que bica parasitas, o areão e limpa bem o território? Não tem tendado o _bungee jumping_?


Obrigado Artur

Sim senhor posso divulgar os meus peixinhos todos.

Vivos:

 - Pterosynchiropus splendidus
 - Zebrasoma flavescens
 - Paracanthurus hepatus
 - Halichoeres chrysus
 - Amphiprion sebae
 - Pseudocheilinus hexataenia

Invertebrados

 - Lysmata amboinensis
 - Diadema setosum
 - Tectus fenestratus
 - Ermitas
 - nassarios

O Halichoeres chrysus e dono do aquário todo "não em agressividade", para comer e com ele. Pobres nassarios que estiver de cabeça para o ar  :Whistle:  :Whistle: . O que tenho sorte e que ele pode fazer os saltos que quiser, bate sempre a cabeça na madeira ao chapa reflector  :SbRequin2:  :SbRequin2: .

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Tambem alterei algum material:

Reactor: Cálcio e Kalk 12horas ligados ambas 1 de dia e outro de noite

Bomba de circulação: MP40W

Iluminação T5: 6x54W

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Venho actualizar o meu tópico, com algumas fotos frescas de 3 dias atrás.
Aqui vão elas:























Também com algumas novidades:

 - Permnas biaculeatus
 - Green Star Polyps

Agora os problemas actuais:

Neste momento, tenho algas castanhas, que estive a pesquisar entre sites e forums e nada ate agora. Como nos " Salifert " testes de No3 e PO4 estao nos 0, pensei que podia ser os silicatos. Assim o fiz, comprei o novo produto da SERA marin silicate clear  que ate a data nada feito. Com trocas d´agua de 30L a 50L por semana ao de 15 em 15 dias.

Agradecia ajuda.

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Bonito esse palhaçinho!!!!!!! :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> Bonito esse palhaçinho!!!!!!!


E lindo nao, mas agora e meu.  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 

Meus parabéns, pela abertura da loja.
Desejo-te as melhores  :SbOk:  :SbOk:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Então, ninguém me pode ajudar sobre o problema que tenho????
 :Admirado:  :Admirado:

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas,

Tens de apostar numa boa equipa de limpeza de invertebrados!
Tipo cerites e strombus ou então uma estrela do mar de areia!  :SbOk: 
Penso que os cerites de patas brancas também são muito bons nessa tarefa de manter o areão limpo!

Ab
Joao

----------


## Manuel Faria

> Boas,
> 
> 
> Penso que os cerites de patas brancas também são muito bons nessa tarefa de manter o areão limpo!
> 
> 
> Joao


Não são cerites. São eremitas.

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

> Não são cerites. São eremitas.


Sim eremitas, era isso que queria dizer!!  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Ok, ate pode ser, como neste momento só tenho 1.
Vamos la ver isso esta semana.  :SbOk:

----------


## nuno trocado

Boas Roberto

lembras-t de 1dia estarmos a falar sobre a colectagem de agua
e disses-t k costumavas ir buscar aqui ao cais com 1bomba?

Pq nao tentas fazer como eu sacar agua com garrafoes com a mare baza!
É verdade da mais trabalho e nao sei s t vai resolver o problema mas nao custa tentar  :Whistle: 

É pq eu nunca tive problemas com algas mesmo qd estava a fazer o ciclagem e 
acredita que nao tenho metade e qualidade do teu equipamento! :SbOk5: 

Abraço Nuno

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> Boas Roberto
> 
> lembras-t de 1dia estarmos a falar sobre a colectagem de agua
> e disses-t k costumavas ir buscar aqui ao cais com 1bomba?
> 
> Pq nao tentas fazer como eu sacar agua com garrafoes com a mare baza!
> É verdade da mais trabalho e nao sei s t vai resolver o problema mas nao custa tentar 
> 
> É pq eu nunca tive problemas com algas mesmo qd estava a fazer o ciclagem e 
> ...


Sim, eu lembro.
Mas isso não pode ser, e que estou a utilizar um filtro da TMC na recolha da agua. Mas gosto mais ir de maré alta.
Eu acho que deve ser na saída do osmose com "silicatos". mas já estou a recolher dados sobre as resinas para esse efeito.

1º: teste de silicatos
depois vamos ver.  :SbOk:  :SbOk: 

Obrigado por confirmar que não e da recolha da agua  :yb677:  :yb677:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

O problema das algas castanhas... sugeria uns Turbos e/ou uns Burriés da nossa costa, desbastam isso em três tempos  :SbOk3:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> O problema das algas castanhas... sugeria uns Turbos e/ou uns Burriés da nossa costa, desbastam isso em três tempos


Ola Artur.
Esse função também já fiz mas ao longo do tempo eles morrem.
Estou a pensar em buscar ainda mais +- uns 30 deles.

Obrigado  :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva Roberto,

Gostei de ver as fotos, já não tinha noticias tuas a muito e fico contente de saber que te tas a safar bem.

Em relação ao areão, deves apostar numa boa equipa de limpeza como já foi aqui dito. Uns 30 nassarios devem ajudar, e sempre que morra um comvem tirar logo o buzio fora. Existem as tais estrelas de areia que o João falaou, tambem são eficazes. e uma já te ajuda bastante alem disso acho que são bastante em conta.
Numa fase inicial, optava por fazer uma boa aspiração a areiae depois durante uns tempos fazia TPA semanais de 20%. 
A orientação da bomba decirculação tambem é importante, ela não parece estar mal posicionada so falta saber qual a intencidade dela, mas no teu caso talves uns 60 a 70%  da intencidadde para que a areia seja bem arejada.
Em relação a colecta, acho que o problema não esta ai, se o problema fosse esse, o cianos não apareciam so numa das zonas do aquário, por isso podes continuar. Alem disso os corais parecem estar bem, apesar de os achar um pouco palidos, mas isso deve ser outra coisa ou talves seja da foto.


Abraço
cb

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> Viva Roberto,
> 
> Gostei de ver as fotos, já não tinha noticias tuas a muito e fico contente de saber que te tas a safar bem.
> 
> Em relação ao areão, deves apostar numa boa equipa de limpeza como já foi aqui dito. Uns 30 nassarios devem ajudar, e sempre que morra um comvem tirar logo o buzio fora. Existem as tais estrelas de areia que o João falaou, tambem são eficazes. e uma já te ajuda bastante alem disso acho que são bastante em conta.
> Numa fase inicial, optava por fazer uma boa aspiração a areiae depois durante uns tempos fazia TPA semanais de 20%. 
> A orientação da bomba decirculação tambem é importante, ela não parece estar mal posicionada so falta saber qual a intencidade dela, mas no teu caso talves uns 60 a 70%  da intencidadde para que a areia seja bem arejada.
> Em relação a colecta, acho que o problema não esta ai, se o problema fosse esse, o cianos não apareciam so numa das zonas do aquário, por isso podes continuar. Alem disso os corais parecem estar bem, apesar de os achar um pouco palidos, mas isso deve ser outra coisa ou talves seja da foto.
> 
> ...


Ola Carlos e obrigado, sim e verdade. Já tinha pensado sobre os nassarios ao os ermitas, mas a nível da estrela não. vamos la ver como vai ser daqui ate la.
A bomba esta no Lagoon Mode a 70%, que notei algumas melhorias na circulação do aquário e também alterei a saída da bomba de retorno. As fotos estão um pouco claras devido a mal configuração da maquina  :Whistle: .
De resto algums crescimentos e algumas perdas, mas a vida e assim  :SbSourire2: . Mas um dia destes, temos que tomar um cafézinho, ok?.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Dois dias depois de comunicar sobre as entradas novas, desapareceu o meu Permnas. Ja estive a ver em todo lado e nada ate agora  :SbRireLarme2: .

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Ola Carlos e obrigado, sim e verdade. Já tinha pensado sobre os nassarios ao os ermitas, mas a nível da estrela não. vamos la ver como vai ser daqui ate la.
> A bomba esta no Lagoon Mode a 70%, que notei algumas melhorias na circulação do aquário e também alterei a saída da bomba de retorno. As fotos estão um pouco claras devido a mal configuração da maquina .
> De resto algums crescimentos e algumas perdas, mas a vida e assim . Mas um dia destes, temos que tomar um cafézinho, ok?.


Ok, Temos que combinar

abraço

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Depois de um longo tempo, aqui vai algumas fotos actualizadas de hoje.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

mais:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi Roberto,

Desde já, fico muito contente por saber que o aquário transpira saúde, tesn ai uns crescimentos em alguns dos corais que até mete medo  :SbOk: !



Essa Stylopora que esta junto ao vidro, se fosse ti subia mais, de certeza que ganha outra cor.

abraço

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Tens e que limpar esse vidro frontal de coralina.  :Coradoeolhos: 

Abraços,

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

:Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  Alteração do aquário:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:

----------

